# Head size in puppy



## Patchworkpony (18 July 2017)

If there were two identical working cocker puppies in a litter but one was more chunky with a broader head and one was a bit smaller with a narrower head which would you go for? Would head size affect intelligence?


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 July 2017)

No, it wouldn't.


----------



## Moobli (18 July 2017)

No, absolutely not.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 July 2017)

I'd leave the chunky one where it was.  A chunky head will be at the front of a chunky body,  and both pace and style and for reasons that I don't entirely understand,  the required 'drive' that a cocker needs,  will most certainly be effected.  If you only want a dog as a house pet,  then it won't make much difference,  but if you want a dog which displays the attributes of a working cocker,  then pick the finer of the two.  At least,  that's what I'd do!

Alec.


----------



## Patchworkpony (18 July 2017)

Thanks - reassuring.


----------



## Patchworkpony (18 July 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd leave the chunky one where it was.  A chunky head will be at the front of a chunky body,  and both pace and style and for reasons that I don't entirely understand,  the required 'drive' that a cocker needs,  will most certainly be effected.  If you only want a dog as a house pet,  then it won't make much difference,  but if you want a dog which displays the attributes of a working cocker,  then pick the finer of the two.  At least,  that's what I'd do!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm so glad you said that as I've picked the smaller one.


----------



## Clodagh (18 July 2017)

I think unless you want to go for trialling I would pick the one you like best. ( See that you did, how exciting, what colour and when can you pick him/her up)?


----------



## Patchworkpony (18 July 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I think unless you want to go for trialling I would pick the one you like best. ( See that you did, how exciting, what colour and when can you pick him/her up)?
		
Click to expand...

 Pure liver colour, health tested bitch. Don't want get too excited until her vet check at 7 weeks in a month's time. She is SO sweet and funny - I was just a bit worried in case she was small. She's determined though. Mum walked off while she was at the milk bar and she just hung on sucking like mad while mum paced the room.


----------



## druid (18 July 2017)

I'd take the bigger one, all else being equal because I can't stand snipey heads on spaniels but attitude/conformation/gender would be more important


----------



## PucciNPoni (18 July 2017)

It depends.  The fine one might be too fine and bordering on poodly, which isn't correct.  The chunkier head might be tending toward coarseness.  I think it's a "how long is a piece of string" type question.  I couldn't reply about working attributes etc, but if it was going to be a pet, I would just make sure that if going for the finer one that the teeth look like they're in the right position.


----------



## Clodagh (18 July 2017)

Patchworkpony said:



			Pure liver colour, health tested bitch. Don't want get too excited until her vet check at 7 weeks in a month's time. She is SO sweet and funny - I was just a bit worried in case she was small. She's determined though. Mum walked off while she was at the milk bar and she just hung on sucking like mad while mum paced the room.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great. When we picked up our latest lab pup they hadn't been vet checked and there was a refund offer if my vet found an issue. It was really worrying until she got the all clear (2 days) so I think having them checked before you get them makes much more sense.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 July 2017)

Bear, middle of pic, has a noticeably massive head. He has grown into it! Zak, on the right, is far finer. Bear is the superior dog on the field and has a much higher drive. He is far better at finding and retrieving. He has more focus than Zak. I have no idea if this is related to head size. 

OP, you are unreasonable not to post a puppy picture! I'm broody after a mate at the yard showed me her new springer puppy!


----------



## Patchworkpony (19 July 2017)

cinnamontoast said:









Bear, middle of pic, has a noticeably massive head. He has grown into it! Zak, on the right, is far finer. Bear is the superior dog on the field and has a much higher drive. He is far better at finding and retrieving. He has more focus than Zak. I have no idea if this is related to head size. 

OP, you are unreasonable not to post a puppy picture! I'm broody after a mate at the yard showed me her new springer puppy!
		
Click to expand...

 I will post ONCE the pup has passed her health check at the vet and she is ours. Small problem though - I have no idea how to post a pic on this site.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 July 2017)

Email pics to someone you know/trust, or if you have Facebook, open the picture, right click if on a pc and copy or hold finger on pic if on a tablet and copy image then paste the result between this 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Don't leave spaces.


----------



## Patchworkpony (19 July 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Email pics to someone you know/trust, or if you have Facebook, open the picture, right click if on a pc and copy or hold finger on pic if on a tablet and copy image then paste the result between this 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Don't leave spaces.
		
Click to expand...

Here goes. Didn't work!


----------



## Alec Swan (19 July 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Email pics to someone you know/trust, &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

&#8230;. and CT is trustworthy, trust me.  

I'd like to see this pup,  very much  

Alec.


----------



## Patchworkpony (20 July 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			&#8230;. and CT is trustworthy, trust me.  

I'd like to see this pup,  very much  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry Alec I didn't have a pic of the pup - I was experimenting with another picture. I will try again if all goes well and she passes the vet.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 July 2017)

Are you on a tablet or computer? You need to copy your original image from Facebook (not sure if it will work if it's not Facebook) then require my post with the picture, delete everything between the 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and paste your pic between the two lots of brackets. 

Ha, Alec, I'm dead trustworthy, for sure, very law abiding! I had a speeding fine one time, you know, master criminal, me!


----------



## Patchworkpony (20 July 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			Are you on a tablet or computer? You need to copy your original image from Facebook (not sure if it will work if it's not Facebook) then require my post with the picture, delete everything between the 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and paste your pic between the two lots of brackets.
		
Click to expand...

 Right this is too much for me - I don't really do computers! Different generation to you. Maybe when I get the pup I will email you a pic and then you can put it up for Alec to see. Thanks so much though for trying to educate me.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 July 2017)

No worries, ping me a message when/if and I'll put up a pic if you want.


----------



## Patchworkpony (21 July 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			No worries, ping me a message when/if and I'll put up a pic if you want. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks - that's most kind.


----------



## Patchworkpony (3 August 2017)

So I have a pic of puppy - now two weeks older. HOW do I put a photo up?


----------



## Clodagh (3 August 2017)

There is a recent thread in clubhouse, started by Thistle. Try that first. It is largely beyond me.


----------



## Patchworkpony (3 August 2017)

Clodagh said:



			There is a recent thread in clubhouse, started by Thistle. Try that first. It is largely beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

 If it's beyond you it will certainly be beyond me. Why don't HH make it easy? It seems that a lot of people struggle on here to put up pics.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 August 2017)

I am happy to put it up if you email it to me. I'll message you my email.


----------



## madmav (5 August 2017)

Head size is allegedly a sign of brain size. I say allegedly, as I and my kids have massive heads. Not sure if the theory has been signed off with us!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 August 2017)

Puppy picture as promised, possibly one of the cutest I've ever seen!


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 August 2017)

Thank you SO much cinnamontoast! Yes she is cute isn't she. I am not worried about her head now as she suddenly grew and caught up with her sisters. She is apparently the most agile and seems to be very bright. If she passes her vet check OK she will be ours in a couple of weeks or so. Can't wait.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 August 2017)

She's ridiculously cute! 

People used to remark on Bear's massive head but he's generally a big dog (bull in china shop) and Zak's more petit head just makes him look finer now.


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 August 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			She's ridiculously cute!
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you - I am hopelessly in love!


----------



## Alec Swan (5 August 2017)

A grand pup!  If you get fed up with her,  you can put her in the post! 

Just one tiny point,  it's only a pic and I may well be quite wrong,  but do have the vet check that she isn't slightly entropic.  If I'm right,  it's no big deal and fairly easily managed as she grows.

Thanks for the pic C_t! 

Alec.


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 August 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			A grand pup!  If you get fed up with her,  you can put her in the post! 

Just one tiny point,  it's only a pic and I may well be quite wrong,  but do have the vet check that she isn't slightly entropic.  If I'm right,  it's no big deal and fairly easily managed as she grows.

Thanks for the pic C_t! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Alec - sorry I don't know what entropic means.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 August 2017)

Patchworkpony said:



			Thanks Alec - sorry I don't know what entropic means.
		
Click to expand...

Entropia is where the bottom eyelid has a 'tendency' to turn in.  Again,  it could well be the photo and it may well be nothing but it wouldn't hurt to ask the vet.

Alec.


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 August 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Entropia is where the bottom eyelid has a 'tendency' to turn in.  Again,  it could well be the photo and it may well be nothing but it wouldn't hurt to ask the vet.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Alec - which eye do you think it is? I would be very loath to turn her down unless this was really serious as she comes from super healthy stock and has a lovely nature - and that has taken some finding. How is this condition treated if she did have it?


----------



## Alec Swan (5 August 2017)

Now all of this is assuming that I'm right and I very well may not be!!  How it's treated would depend upon on the severity.  One year,  and why I never discovered,  I had quite a few lambs which were affected.  For them I had a pair of purpose made tweezers and stapled the eyelid down.  As the head shape develops,  so it would mostly right itself but until then I would put in liquid paraffin drops and 'pop' the bottom lid out the right way.

I've never had a dog which was affected,  but would imagine the same or a similar process for them.  'IF' the vet decides that there are grounds for treatment,  then they will probably offer a very expensive course of drops.  Liquid Paraffin works just as well,  and as I say,  as the head shape develops,  so the problem would most probably rectify itself.

She'll be just fine!! 

Alec.

ps.  it's her Right eye (left on the pic) which has we wondering.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 August 2017)

what a cutie!!!


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 August 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Now all of this is assuming that I'm right and I very well may not be!!  How it's treated would depend upon on the severity.  One year,  and why I never discovered,  I had quite a few lambs which were affected.  For them I had a pair of purpose made tweezers and stapled the eyelid down.  As the head shape develops,  so it would mostly right itself but until then I would put in liquid paraffin drops and 'pop' the bottom lid out the right way.

I've never had a dog which was affected,  but would imagine the same or a similar process for them.  'IF' the vet decides that there are grounds for treatment,  then they will probably offer a very expensive course of drops.  Liquid Paraffin works just as well,  and as I say,  as the head shape develops,  so the problem would most probably rectify itself.

She'll be just fine!! 

Alec.

ps.  it's her Right eye (left on the pic) which has we wondering.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Alec - think it must be the light in the photo as I have another couple showing the right eye and to be honest it looks fine.


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 August 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			what a cutie!!!
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you - I have a feeling that she will keep us on our toes as she seems pretty bright.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 August 2017)

I've maximised the picture so the eye fills my iPad screen and I don't see a hint of entropy?


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 August 2017)

cinnamontoast said:



			I've maximised the picture so the eye fills my iPad screen and I don't see a hint of entropy?
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks so much. I have spoken to the breeder today and she if quite sure there is no abnormality there.


----------

